# slump pump



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i wanna do a 55 gallon tank with just fish no corals. is a slump pump needed? i wanna do some live rocks but no corals.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

A what? I think you mean a sump


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The economy needs a slump pump to pump the slump somewhere else.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah a sump pump. that was my mistake. i asked some ppl at 3 fih stores yesterday 2 said no sump pump one said sump pump. the ones who said sump pump said just double filtracation add canister filter and adding a protien skimmer would be helpful but not needed. i just want as many opinions as possible.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

emc7 said:


> The economy needs a slump pump to pump the slump somewhere else.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

so what yall think bout needing a sump pump???


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know enough about salt to answer. I've heard it both ways, 2 large filters like you'd use in freshwater or just go to sump. I have bought several large, salt-encrusted HOB filters when the seller decided sumps were better. Its not just the pump. If you get a sump, you need hose(s) valves and a container (a bucket, a tank, an acrylic box) and maybe an overflow (if the tank isn't drilled).


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

If you just do fish... I would go with a canister filter that is a polishing pad and bio media, and a skimmer. No sump needed and thus no sump pump... although you may want the added volume.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

ok. i am gonna do 50 pd of live rock and some fish. i gonna the do a emporor400, canister filter, and maybe powerhead. sound good? whatca mean polishing pad and bio-media?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He means the kinds of media you put in the filters.

Get a skimmer, too. They work absolute wonders.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beginner-saltwater/4056-ok-tell-me-what-do-step-step.html

http://faq.thekrib.com/sbegin.html

Studying will save you time, MONEY and heartache.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Invest in a good hob protein skimmer like the AquaC Remora.


----------

